# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  PFK RSS Feed: Bad news for some of China's rarest fish

## AquaticQuotient.com

Some of Chinas rarest freshwater fishes are set to go the way of the dinosaurs after their last refuge in the Yangtze River is set to be dammed and severely diminished. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

